# Katherine's Collection 2019



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email from them about their 2019 collections. It's pics in a 360° tour from a trade show in Atlanta.

Looks like there's a new witch table topper this year & just tons of other cool but expensive stuff so start salivating & saving now kids!!


Halloween. This year there's Krooked Kingdom, Brunhilda's Menagerie, Dead & Breakfast, Pumpkin Patch & Day of the Dead.
https://showroom.gso360.com/tour/91...Zua01DV2dD&heading=85.86&pitch=3.49&zoom=0.85



And if you're interested, there's also that OTHER holiday too, Christmas:
https://showroom.gso360.com/tour/91...V0t2Znhh&heading=183.81&pitch=-1.09&zoom=0.69


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

I love this thing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's so many things that are great it's hard to choose just one!


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

Just wish I had the funds.  Still awesome for inspiration though and I love their set up. It's very unique.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’ll be interesting to see what KC items that Grandinroad will have this year as well. Besides my splurge from last year, those are the only items I can barely afford!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bet GR has that tabletopper witch. They've had one for the last 2 years so I bet she'll be available.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Unfortunately that’s the one thing, even at Grandinroad, that is still too expensive for me! Unless I told myself that it was the ONLY thing I was gonna buy thru the whole season (and actually stuck to it!). But I know myself and when it comes to Grandinroad, I have no self control.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It also looks like there's some repeats from last year too. I swear I've seen that headless dancing couple before.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just ordered the toad and rat bottles off Zulily. They had a good price, plus I had a $10 credit from my previous purchase. They look adorable in the picture.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I ordered them as well! Along with another set of the black crow chicks and this sign from Bethany Lowe.....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> I just ordered the toad and rat bottles off Zulily. They had a good price, plus I had a $10 credit from my previous purchase. They look adorable in the picture.
> View attachment 719234
> 
> Youre gonna LOVE them. Still one of the best things ive gotten this season. Saw this n went n bought another set. Cheap oui. Thanks. Grabbed the 30 in flying with too half off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m debating on these....


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Those are nice! How’s the price plus shipping compared to elsewhere?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, I caved. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I almost got the 24 inch Brunhilda, but I knew I probably wouldn’t be happy with the smaller size. The 32 inch version $$ is not as good a bargain as I’m hoping for.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, Christmas Traditions has just the one skeleton butterfly for $82. And Laraines has the set for $160 not including shipping. I think I saw it at one other site for $160 also.

Zulily just sent me an email telling me that “this one’s on them” and I had free shipping til midnight. So that’s why I caved and purchased ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If I buy Brunhilda, it’s gotta be the wall head display, because I learned my lesson with the Celeste doll I bought last year from Grandinroad! I have nowhere to display her that will be out of cat’s reach. Too many “tasty” things on her ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot to mention in case anyone else was interested in these, when I was looking at other sites for those oddities frames, I discovered that they have kickstands on the back. Zulily just says “ready to hang” with no mention of this, so I thought that was nice. I’m not sure if I will hang or display on a table, but at least I have the option!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

You mean her? She’s been out since January. Actually, probably longer than that.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would love to have mine displayed, and I would keep her out all year as well. But I just haven’t figured out the how or where so she’s out of reach from my one bad kitty who gets into EVERYTHING. So for now she’s been in my spare bedroom.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If I buy Brunhilda, it’s gotta be the wall head display, because I learned my lesson with the Celeste doll I bought last year from Grandinroad! I have nowhere to display her that will be out of cat’s reach. Too many “tasty” things on her ?


You will love her! I hung mine up on my wall for now. She’s fabulous!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spooktacularbre said:


> You will love her! I hung mine up on my wall for now. She’s fabulous!
> View attachment 719640



Which site did you end up buying her from? I do really adore her, but just haven’t pulled the trigger yet because of price. Well, that and the fact that I’ve spent so much elsewhere on too many other things!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Which site did you end up buying her from? I do really adore her, but just haven’t pulled the trigger yet because of price. Well, that and the fact that I’ve spent so much elsewhere on too many other things!


I bought her off a laraines but instantly regretted bc 2 days later Zulily had a sale on her for $239.99 plus tax and it was $265. I spent $300.00


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spooktacularbre said:


> I bought her off a laraines but instantly regretted bc 2 days later Zulily had a sale on her for $239.99 plus tax and it was $265. I spent $300.00



Yikes! Yeah I saw it on Zulily as well, but still didn’t buy it. I got a couple other KC items though....just not that!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yikes! Yeah I saw it on Zulily as well, but still didn’t buy it. I got a couple other KC items though....just not that!


I really wanted the life size Brunhilda but she is way too pricey right now lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spooktacularbre said:


> I really wanted the life size Brunhilda but she is way too pricey right now lol


Oh c’mon....she’s just a mere $1.6k! ?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh c’mon....she’s just a mere $1.6k! ?


Haha, I just can’t even deal with how pricey KC is sometimes.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Which site did you end up buying her from? I do really adore her, but just haven’t pulled the trigger yet because of price. Well, that and the fact that I’ve spent so much elsewhere on too many other things!


I bought mine from larraines. I eventually want to frame her on a 3d background ill do. Think i got her first this yr in july.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Not sure if they ever have sales or coupons since I don't shop there but Neiman Marcus has some Katherines & Karen Didion & more on their site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They don’t.....they’re always excluded from any sales. The only thing you can get is free shipping.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I fell for in love with this candelabra and had to purchase it. Even though it’s from the 2018 Dead and Breakfast collection I had never seen it until a few days ago on Rogers Gardens website. The price is steep as all of you know, I just hope it is worth it. 

I have a large, metal haunted house and think this will look perfect displayed with it. At least I’m hoping. I generally don't care for glitter but I’m thinking this isn’t the fine micro specks that falls off and mysteriously travels to every nook and cranny in the house. We shall see.

Does anyone have this particular piece or have you seen it in person? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I received my rat and toad potion bottles today. They are cute, but like all KC pieces, way overpriced if you pay the asking price. Grab them if you can get them on sale.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Are they worth the price we paid from Zulily? I’m still waiting for mine to ship!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I fell for in love with this candelabra and had to purchase it. Even though it’s from the 2018 Dead and Breakfast collection I had never seen it until a few days ago on Rogers Gardens website. The price is steep as all of you know, I just hope it is worth it.
> 
> I have a large, metal haunted house and think this will look perfect displayed with it. At least I’m hoping. I generally don't care for glitter but I’m thinking this isn’t the fine micro specks that falls off and mysteriously travels to every nook and cranny in the house. We shall see.
> 
> ...



I’ve seen it before in my previous online browsing, but that’s the extent. Looks like a nice piece though! I’m sure the glitter will be fine. I have a couple KC pieces that have glitter but it’s very understated. Did you buy it from RG or somewhere else?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve seen it before in my previous online browsing, but that’s the extent. Looks like a nice piece though! I’m sure the glitter will be fine. I have a couple KC pieces that have glitter but it’s very understated. Did you buy it from RG or somewhere else?


It was cheaper on Amazon. $172 with free shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice! Even though it’s an expensive piece, at least you know you got it at the lowest deal. At least that’s how I feel when I buy those kinds of pieces.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nice! Even though it’s an expensive piece, at least you know you got it at the lowest deal. At least that’s how I feel when I buy those kinds of pieces.


I just hope it’s worth the price.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Are they worth the price we paid from Zulily? I’m still waiting for mine to ship!


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I think so.


Hey Bobbiejo, I had recently wrote you about your grandin road mantle scarfs. Did you have the hocus Pocus one?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I think so.


Never mind, it was a different person I emailed, lol! I am sorry about that


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Are they worth the price we paid from Zulily? I’m still waiting for mine to ship!


I bought a second set. First i got from larraines way more n i am thrilled with them. Werent they 19 on zulilly? I jumped on that when y’all posted that. They are more oddity art piece to me which i love. Home goods is putting out some kc stuff now. Watch that thread my store had the doorknocker today


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> View attachment 720170
> 
> 
> View attachment 720171


I've never seen anything like this before. It's a gorgeous piece. Nice find!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found this skull at Ross and it resembles something from Katherines Collection?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I found this skull at Ross and it resembles something from Katherines Collection?
> View attachment 721291



Yep, that sure looks like the Katherine’s Collection door knocker! It’s hard to tell 100% since it’s laying flat but here’s a pic from Grandinroad (no longer available but they had it last year and a couple years before that). I snagged one last year when they marked them down.

It’s one of those items that I think is really beautiful but have yet to find a place for it in my decor and I am not drilling holes in my door to use as an actual door knocker!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits mine has to be a knock off for real. It's one solid piece and the ring doesn't move or "knock." But it's pretty and for $6 you can't go wrong!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If that’s a knock off, they did a pretty damn good job! I can’t see any visual differences. And if I remember correctly, I wanna say mine was one piece too and didn’t really knock. Or at a minimum, the round knocker piece didn’t move freely. I’ll have to go find mine and confirm.

Either way, $6 is a steal!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I just hope it’s worth the price.


I received my candle holder and am disappointed. The top candle cup is crooked and unlevel. It is glued off-centered onto the drip ring as well. When a candle is placed into it it leans more than the Leaning Tower of Pisa!

For the price I expect it to be darn near perfect. If I had paid $20 for it I wouldn’t care so much but for $172.00 this isn’t acceptable. I really did expect better quality.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I agree! If I spent $172 on anything it better be perfect! I have been smitten by Ross this year. My $6 skelly knocker and my $7 solar halloween lights have been better than I hoped.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I received my candle holder and am disappointed. The top candle cup is crooked and unlevel. It is glued off-centered onto the drip ring as well. When a candle is placed into it it leans more than the Leaning Tower of Pisa!
> 
> For the price I expect it to be darn near perfect. If I had paid $20 for it I wouldn’t care so much but for $172.00 this isn’t exceptional. I really did expect better quality.



I would definitely return it! Amazon makes returns fairly easy, especially if the item is damaged or defective, they just send you a prepaid label so you’re not out any money on shipping it back. I agree, if it were only $20 bucks that would be different, but at close to $200, uhhhh, no. I wouldn’t settle.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yep, that sure looks like the Katherine’s Collection door knocker! It’s hard to tell 100% since it’s laying flat but here’s a pic from Grandinroad (no longer available but they had it last year and a couple years before that). I snagged one last year when they marked them down.
> 
> It’s one of those items that I think is really beautiful but have yet to find a place for it in my decor and I am not drilling holes in my door to use as an actual door knocker!
> 
> View attachment 721304


Home Goods has the KC one currently for $39.99











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> Spirits mine has to be a knock off for real. It's one solid piece and the ring doesn't move or "knock." But it's pretty and for $6 you can't go wrong!
> View attachment 721325


Great purchase! Awesome deal 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

